# Sticky  Galaxy CM-140 SPL Meter - International Sales



## Sonnie

I have contacted Galaxy Audio's export liason, Tom Brady. Tom handles all distributing of the the Galaxy CM-140 SPL Meters *outside of the U.S. and Canada*.

Tom owns E and E Exports in California. E and E Exports, Inc. is an export distribution firm with exclusive distribution rights for a number of leading American manufacturers in the professional audio business.

The company was founded over 25 years ago with the mission to assist American manufacturers in expanding their business by handling their export sales and marketing efforts.

Today E and E Exports works with more than 200 distributors in over 60 countries in distributing the products of the companies it currently represents. 

If you are outside of the U.S. and Canada, you may contact Tom and he will take care of you.

You will need to contact him via email: [email protected]


----------



## spartan1969

If I have a dayton emm6 mic connected to my interface (Prismsound Orpheus), do I still need a SPL meter to calibrate the software? Couldn't I calibrate things with the mic?


----------



## tonyvdb

You would still need some sort of SPL meter in order to correctly set up the levels to 75db otherwise your computer has no idea what to reference.


----------



## spartan1969

I don't get it. Doesn't the mic do that? Doesn't the software provide the reference for the 75db?


----------



## spartan1969

also on the guide it says this: 
"If using an SPL meter set it to C weighting and tick the C Weighted SPL Meter box in the Mic/Meter Preferences. Set the meter range to suit the measurement level used in the check levels process (the 80dB range is recommended for the Radio Shack meter). If using a mic and preamp leave the C Weighted SPL Meter box unticked"
(http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/wizardhelpv5/help_en-GB/html/inputcal.html#top)
I'm confused.


----------



## tonyvdb

Once you have it calibrated yes then the software will know what 75db is but you have to calibrate it first.

In your case you would leave the C Weighted SPL Meter box unticked.


----------



## spartan1969

thanks for the fast replies, but they are not very helpful... Can you explain what you mean? If I have an spl meter for my iphone, why couldn't the computer do the same?


----------



## tonyvdb

If you have the spl meter for your iPhone then your set. you wont need another one.
Your computers sound card is separate from the REW software and because there are so many different types of sound cards and interfaces you have to have an external reference in order to tell the REW software what 75db is.


----------



## Bikr

Along the same lines, I have an Integra 80.3 preamplifier, which at the very beginning of its Audyssey XT32 set up process, has you calibrate to a 75db test tone. It sends out a subwoofer test tone, the Integra/Audysey mic picks it up and displays the received value on the screen, then you turn your sub's gain control until you match 75db. 

Once the Integra reports a 75dB signal, could I then calibrate REW to it (assuming I place the REW mic and the Integra mic in the same location)? 

In that case, I'd just use the *Use an external signal* option in REW, correct?


----------

